# Lenkrad mit Pedalen für den ETS2!



## ToflixGamer (29. Juni 2014)

*Lenkrad mit Pedalen für den ETS2!*

Hey alle zusammen!

Ich hab mir letztens den ETS2 gekauft und möchte den gerne mit Lenkrad und so spielen.

Schalten könnte ich evtl. noch über das Lenkrad, von daher nicht unbedingt ein Schaltknüppel nötig.

Ich brauche halt die zwei Pedale (wenn Schaltknüppel, dann auch Kupplung!) und ein Lenkrad dazu, das alles möglichst stabil und auch einigermaßen günstig.

Empfehlungen?


----------



## Erok (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Lenkrad mit Pedalen für den ETS2!*

Bei Lenkrädern gibt es Preis-Spannen von/bis.....

Darum solltest Du mal ein Budget-Rahmen angeben 

Ich spiele es zum Beispiel mit einem Fanatec Forza Motorsport CSR Wheel mit den CSR Elite Pedalen und Shifter !

Das Set kostet bei Welcome to Fanatec, a brand of high quality peripheral devices for sim racing games. Fanatec develops racing wheels, pedals, cockpits and connecting accessories for nearly all platforms 475 Euro 

Man kann aber auch den ETS 2 sehr gut mit dem Logitech Driving Force GT spielen, welches ab 124 Euro käuflich zu erwerben ist : https://geizhals.de/logitech-driving-force-gt-pc-ps3-941-000101-a994352.html

Worauf Du beim ETS 2 auf jedenfall achten solltest, daß das Lenkrad ein 900° Lenkeinschlag hat, sonst machts keinen Spass  

Von billigen Lenkrädern im Bereich um die 50 Euro rate ich ab, da diese meist sehr schnell kaputt gehen, knarzen an allen Ecken und Enden und man verliert sehr schnell die Lust mit so nem Ding 

Greetz Erok


----------



## dsdenni (29. Juni 2014)

Das Logitech G27 eignet sich auch sehr gut für ETS2 und schalten kannst du damit auch super :daumen


----------



## ToflixGamer (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Lenkrad mit Pedalen für den ETS2!*

Joa, so im Preisrahmen des Driving Force GT sollte es sich bewegen.

Das G27 ist mir fast etwas zu teuer... :/


----------



## Erok (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Lenkrad mit Pedalen für den ETS2!*

Also das Driving Force GT ist schon das Beste was man so in der "Einstiegs-Klasse" kaufen kann 

Hatte das Lenkrad selbst fast 1 Jahr im Einsatz, aber halt "nur" mit etwas anspruchsloseren Spielen wie dem ETS 2 oder auch NfS-Spielen.

Was mich nur immer etwas störte, war die Lautstärke des Gebläses, welches den Motor des Lenkrades kühlt.

Wenn es qualitativ etwas besser sein darf, dann empfehle ich definitiv ein Fanatec-Lenkrad. Zum Beispiel das Porsche 911 GT 3 ist auch ein feines Gerät : Fanatec Gaming Configurator

Mit dem Konfigurator kannst Du Dir das Set eben selbst zusammen stellen, und so den Preis quasi beeinflussen 

Was der grosse Vorteil gegenüber Logitech ist, daß Du jederzeit das Lenkrad aufrüsten kannst und auch Ersatzteile ganz leicht nach kaufen kannst. 

Gehn Dir beim Logitech-Lenkrad zum Beispiel die Pedale kaputt, kannst Du das ganze Lenkrad weg werfen und ein neues kaufen. Bei Fanatec bestellst Du Dir einfach welche nach 

Darum solltest du genau überlegen, ob es Dir evtl ein paar Euro mehr wert ist, von vorne herein auf so etwas zu achten  

Vom Logitech G27 rate ich persönlich genau aus diesen Gründen auch ab. Da es so teuer kommt wie eines der günstigeren Fanatec-Lenkrädern, aber bei weitem nicht deren Qualität erreicht von der Verarbeitung her und den verwendeten Materialien 

Greetz Erok


----------



## ToflixGamer (30. Juni 2014)

*Lenkrad mit Pedalen für den ETS2!*

Ui, das Fanatec ist ja ziemlich teuer... Bundle aus Pedalen und Lenkrad für 250€... o.O

Ich wollte einfach nur ein einigermaßen günstiges Teil, mit dem ich den ETS2 zocken kann. Mit dem Geld, was man da ausgeben kann, krieg ich ja nen neuen PC... o.O


----------



## gh0st76 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Lenkrad mit Pedalen für den ETS2!*

Logitech G27 ist ok. Nur das die Zahnräder halt etwas lauter sind. Wenn du nur ab und zu ETS2 spielen willst, dann ist das DF schon ok. Aber ich kenn das von mir. Es bleibt nicht bei so einfachen "Simulationen". 

Ansonsten etwas mehr ausgeben und halt bei Fanatec einkaufen.


----------



## Lexx (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Lenkrad mit Pedalen für den ETS2!*

Was ist "ETS2"?


----------



## ToflixGamer (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Lenkrad mit Pedalen für den ETS2!*

Euro Truck Simulator 2.


----------



## T'PAU (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lenkrad mit Pedalen für den ETS2!*

Auch wenn dies wahrscheinlich nichts für dich ist (da du ja Pedale haben möchtest), werfe ich trotzdem mal das Steelseries SRW-S1 in den Raum.
Ja, es ist eigentlich kein richtiges Lenkrad und das Handling ist deutlich besser, wenn man es am Tisch montiert (einen Vorschlag einer Halterung hatte ich hier neulich geposted). 

Zufällig hab ich ein Video entdeckt, wie jemand ETS2 damit spielt (Splitscreen):
Euro Truck Sim 2 DLC: Entering Poland for the 1st time w/ SRW-S1 Steelseries Wheel! - YouTube


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lenkrad mit Pedalen für den ETS2!*

Ganz ehrlich, bei ETS2 fahre ich meist mit realistischer Automatik, du hast keine Lust die ganzen 12 Gänge da immer hoch und runter zu schalten, wird schnell nervig. Im echten Leben hat auch fast jeder LKW Automatik. Das DFGT ist im dem PReisbereich einfach das beste, ist gut stabil, und ein gutes Einsteigerlenkrad.

Gruß Justin


----------



## dsdenni (1. Juli 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, bei ETS2 fahre ich meist mit realistischer Automatik, du hast keine Lust die ganzen 12 Gänge da immer hoch und runter zu schalten, wird schnell nervig. Im echten Leben hat auch fast jeder LKW Automatik. Das DFGT ist im dem PReisbereich einfach das beste, ist gut stabil, und ein gutes Einsteigerlenkrad.
> 
> Gruß Justin



Ich finde das es mit H-Schalter mehr Spaß macht auch wenns auf Landstraßen nervig werden kann


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lenkrad mit Pedalen für den ETS2!*

Naja alle anderen Spiele ausser Ets spiel ich auch mit Schaltung, dass nen H-Shifter mehr Spaß macht glaube ich dir sofort. 

Gruß Justin


----------



## gh0st76 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lenkrad mit Pedalen für den ETS2!*



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, bei ETS2 fahre ich meist mit realistischer Automatik, du hast keine Lust die ganzen 12 Gänge da immer hoch und runter zu schalten, wird schnell nervig. Im echten Leben hat auch fast jeder LKW Automatik.


 
Stimmt nicht ganz. Die meisten LKW Fahrer bevorzugen eine manuelle Gangschaltung. Einfach deswegen weil es bei Steigungen besser ist als eine Automatik. 12 Gänge ist ja harmlos. Fahr mal das echte Getriebe mit Range und Splitter. Erst da macht das richtig Spaß. So richtig mit 14 oder 16 Gängen.


----------



## Erok (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lenkrad mit Pedalen für den ETS2!*



ToflixGamer schrieb:


> Ui, das Fanatec ist ja ziemlich teuer... Bundle aus Pedalen und Lenkrad für 250€... o.O
> 
> Ich wollte einfach nur ein einigermaßen günstiges Teil, mit dem ich den ETS2 zocken kann. Mit dem Geld, was man da ausgeben kann, krieg ich ja nen neuen PC... o.O



Guten Morgen 

ja das Fanatec kommt schon ein paar Euro teurer bei der ersten Investition. Ist halt nur so, wenn Dir was kaputt geht am Logitech-Lenkrad, dann sind die kompletten 120 Euro eben futsch 

Hast Du denn schon mal mit einem Lenkrad am PC gespielt ? Wenn ja, und Du daran Spass hast, würde ich tatsächlich mehr Geld dafür in die Hand nehmen. Denn früher oder später wirst Du auch Gefallen finden an anderen Games. Und bei Racing-Games a la F1 2013 oder rFactor 2, Assetto Corsa usw stehst Du mit dem Fanatec einfach weitaus besser da. 

Alleine die Pedale sind ein enormer Unterschied. Durch späteres und präziseres bremsen holst Du am Ende einer Runde sehr viel Zeit heraus.

Auch das Force Feedback ist sehr viel realistischer bei einem Fanatec Lenkrad.

Falls Du bisher noch garnicht mit Lenkrad an einem PC gespielt hast, da würde ich Dir sogar glatt empfehlen, Dir ein billiges Lenkrad für 20 Euro gebraucht bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen oder direkt in der Bucht zu kaufen, um erst mal festzustellen, ob Du daran auch wirklich Spass hast, oder ob es bei einmal im Monat Lenkrad anschliessen bleibt 

Solch ein Lenkrad ist auch eine längerfristige Investition. Eine Grafikkarte oder ein Prozessor wird spätestens nach 3 bis 5 Jahren ausgetauscht. Ein Lenkrad fährst Du bei guter Pflege 10 Jahre lang oder sogar noch länger  

Ist wie erwähnt, erst mal viel Geld, aber auf die Nutzungs-Dauer bezogen, und die Haltbarkeit eines hochwertigeren Lenkrades, ist der Preis dann doch nicht mehr so erschreckend, wie es erst einmal erscheint 

Greetz Erok


----------



## ToflixGamer (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lenkrad mit Pedalen für den ETS2!*

Hab bisher noch nie mit Lenkrad gespielt.

Mal sehen...


----------



## Erok (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lenkrad mit Pedalen für den ETS2!*

Dann würde ich mich tatsächlich erst mal nach einem sehr günstigen gebrauchten umschauen  Und da nicht mehr wie 25 Euro für ausgeben 

Greetz Erok


----------



## gh0st76 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lenkrad mit Pedalen für den ETS2!*



Erok schrieb:


> Ein Lenkrad fährst Du bei guter Pflege 10 Jahre lang oder sogar noch länger


 
Außer du bist so bescheuert wie ich.  Wo ich gelesen habe das Fanatec ein Direct Drive Wheel rausbringen will wurde das schon als gekauft markiert.


----------



## ToflixGamer (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lenkrad mit Pedalen für den ETS2!*

Ich schau nochmal bei Fanatec vorbei und such dann bei eBay.


----------



## tsd560ti (3. Juli 2014)

Ich habe auch das DFGT und spiele immer sequenziell, ist gut zu bewerkstelligen und macht in jedem Spiel Spaß.
250€ wäre mir zu viel, viele Spiele gehen auch nur mit Controller (NfS Rivals) oder sind sehr schwammig (MostWanted2, Grid2 ein bisschen).


----------



## gh0st76 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lenkrad mit Pedalen für den ETS2!*

Gibt natürlich auch Leute die gerne mehr Geld ausgeben wenn es um Lenkräder geht. Das sind dann die Leute die sowas wie Assetto Corsa, iRacing und Co fahren.


----------

